# The Best Chainsaw Carver In The World?



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

A friend I have made through youtube and facebook

Wouter Du Bois






check his channel, this guy is inspirational, WTBJR if your reading this its your kinda thing, the guy loves his Arbortech


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

But can he make slingshots?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> But can he make slingshots?


haha, he has talked to me about it, always looking for the 'right' fork... I have offered to send him a few, i would imagine they would turn out as more art than practical


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

amazing


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

holy crap that's awesome


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

cool stuff that they can do with power tools


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Jaxter said:


> cool stuff that they can do with power tools


this guy is awesome Jaxter, if you get time watch some of his other vids


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

akmslingshots said:


> A friend I have made through youtube and facebook
> 
> Wouter Du Bois
> 
> ...


Andy, You know me well and we have never met. Way Cool!

You are right Sir!, I've messed with this sorta thing just a bit. I always wanted to make a living doing "Chain Saw" art. I had a friend a long time ago that was an awesome Chainsaw Artist. He would work up a bunch of pieces load them in a trailer and hit the road. He made a ton of money and enjoyed what he was doing.He was single and had a pretty regular route out West. He made quite a few female friends across the Nation. He found out that where we live, because of the area and all the tourists, he did not have to travel any where to sell his goods. He quit traveling,got married had a bunch of kids stopped carving and got a factory job with insurance.

I was looking at a special bar and chain for my Echo Eagle not too long ago, just dreaming. I can't wrestle big timber any more.I guess that is why I do what I am doing now. Although, I am going to cut out and finish a slingshot with my saw one of these days.

Bill


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah Bill, those bits of wood are gonna be heavy. Have you looked on his channel, there's a vid recently uploaded of a woman's torso and its just amazing. He makes perfect spheres and bowls

I have just traded a bowl off him









Thats a cool story too haha


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome video mate.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

akmslingshots said:


> yeah Bill, those bits of wood are gonna be heavy. Have you looked on his channel, there's a vid recently uploaded of a woman's torso and its just amazing. He makes perfect spheres and bowls
> 
> I have just traded a bowl off him
> 
> ...


He is one heck of an Artist. She is gorgeous! The "oiling" stage might be interesting.









Bill


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

WTBJR said:


> The "oiling" stage might be interesting.


I thought that


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

seen this dude before i love chainsaw carving its really cool


----------

